# Bhyve inside jails - WHY?



## fred974 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi,

I am reading the release note for FreeBSD 12 and I can see that it is now possible to run bhyve inside a jail..
I run both jail and Bhyve on our servers but I am struggling to see any real-life scenario as when you anyone put bhyve inside a jail.
Could anyone please provide a few examples as to when such a scenario is feasible.
I am asking because if it been implemented, there must be a good reason for it.
Thank you


----------



## Remington (Jan 11, 2019)

If a client wants to run something other than FreeBSD in Jail then Bhyve is good.  Do make sure that Jail have enough resources to handle Bhyve.


----------

